# Mille Miglia Cup - Porsche Replica Wheels



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Mille Miglia Cup Wheels*

....








....








....







......








 
For the most part the Cup 1, 2 and Cup 3 are discontinued for use on VAG cars. For awhile
Mille Miglia made the Cup 3S, which was a 5X100 VW bolt pattern Porsche Replica Wheel
using Mille Miglia Center Caps. I guess you guys didn't buy enough of them, because
other than the following fitments, the Cup 3 is discontinued (#), and no longer available. 

17X7.5 *5*-*100* (TT & Mk VW) ET35 MM CUP3S *Chrome* 319.00

19X8.5 *5*-*112* (A4 & B5) ET35 MM CUP3S Dark *Silver* 169.00 
# = Discontinued
Though these wheels are discontinued, both of the above fitments
are currenty (08/13/04) in stock. When they're gone they're gone. 

Common Alternate Option
Pick up some H&R Adapters and run with Porsche Replica wheels.
This is what folks do when you see Vdubs w/wheels with Porsche
Crest center caps.
*VWvortex Forums







Wheel and Tire Forum







*
....................*FAQ - Wheel Tech







Adapters & Spacers*
17X7.5 5-130 ET52 PORS MM CUP1 209.00 
17X7.5 5-130 ET52 PORS MM CUP3 229.00 
18X8.5 5-130 ET52 PORS MM CUP3 259.00 









17X7 5-130 ET55 PORS OEM NEW 285.00

.
.
.
 
..............See other 

........for your Vehicle

.
.

...................About 

-


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @  Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*T*ire & *W*heel Catalog








If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.
As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.


----------

